# Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?



## baggersee (26. Mai 2008)

Ist die Angabe auf einer Rolle wie z.B. 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000, 6000 usw. in irgendeinerweise genormt?

Was bedeutet diese Ziffer eigentlich?


----------



## D.A.M (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Würde denken das es die größe von Rollen ist 
Also Model 1000 ist die kleinste und ab model xy wird es dann immer größer ;+
Weiß aber nicht ob ich da richtig liege .

Grüße D.A.M


----------



## Jockel13883 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

In der regelb geben die hersteller so die Rollengrößen an, manchmal ist aber auch die Anzahl der Kugellager gemeint.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Das ist die Grössenbezeichnung von Shimano-Rollen. Die haben da nämlich netterweise ihr Grössensystem seit Jahrzehnten fast gleichbleibend gelassen und ausserdem kann das fast jeder nachvollziehen, Shimano ist ja nicht umsonst Marktführer, fast jeder hat ne Shimanorolle.

Und da dieses Grössensystem sich eben so eingebürgert hat, haben es einige Hersteller genauso oder so ähnlich übernommen. z.B. Bei der Spro Red Arc heissts dann 10100, 10200, 10300 und 10400 statt 1000-4000 Kann dann aber auch sofort jeder Nachvollziehen, welche gemeint ist.

ist halt auch einfacher zu sagen ne "4000er" statt ne "ca 180m 0,30er schnurfassung-Rolle"

Gibt natürlich Hersteller, die sich da gar nicht anpassen mögen (Daiwa z.B. ne Daiwa 3000er ist daher eigentlich ne 4000er und ne Daiwa 5000 ist eigentlich ne 8000 oder 10000er :q )

Gibt auch noch die alten bezeichnungen wie man sie in der Fischereiprüfung nahegelegt bekommt ne 30er ist dann eine Rolle mit schnurfassung 100m 0,30er Schnur, aber wer spult 100m auf die Rolle (Zum Stippen zuviel, zum Brandungsangeln zu wenig und für Norwegen nen Witz.) daher ist das 1000, 2000,... system gebräuchlicher inzwischen.

Was nicht zuletzt auf Anhänger der Shimano-Religion oder Fanatische Redarc Glaubenskrieger zurückzuführen ist 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> In der regelb geben die hersteller so die Rollengrößen an, manchmal ist aber auch die Anzahl der Kugellager gemeint.



Oha, ne Rolle mit 5000 Kugellagern möchte ich aber nicht ans Wasser schleppen :q

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kleenus (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



> Oha, ne Rolle mit 5000 Kugellagern möchte ich aber nicht ans Wasser schleppen :q



HEHE Ich helf dir tragen ! :vik:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Na gut, dann Teilen wir das fair auf: 

You carry the Bearings, and i got the Balls :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Es gibt keine Normung für die Rollenangaben, das ist ähnlich wie bei Haken, da sind manchmal deutliche Unterschiede in der Größe bei Haken mit der gleichen Hakengröße aber unterschiedlichen Typen.

Es gibt sogar Hersteller, bei denen gibt es 1o, 20 .... dann kommen Rollen mit 100, 200, ... und dann haben die auch noch 1000, 2000,...

Ist eben eine reine Größenangabe, die aussagt, dass eine 8.000er größer ist als eine 1.000er.


----------



## baggersee (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> ...
> ist halt auch einfacher zu sagen ne "4000er" statt ne "ca 180m 0,30er schnurfassung-Rolle"
> ...


 
Danke für Deine Erklärung.
Ich hatte mir schon soetwas gedacht, doch wie Du es bereits erwähnt hast, halten sich andere Hersteller nicht daran, und das hatte mich wiederum zweifeln lassen.


----------



## Christopher.S (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Ne aktuelle Shimano Sahara 2500s hat 120m 0.18er
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------



## daci7 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Das Thema hat zwar schon ein wenig Staub angesetzt, aber es interessiert ja anscheinend auch noch mehr Leute.
@Christopher: Vertuh dich nicht mit Rollen- und Spulengröße!
Häufig geht das zwar miteinander einher, aber es gibt eben genauso häufig die Fälle, dass "Zwischengrößen" den gleichen Rollenkörper, aber eine andere Spulenkapazität haben. Oder das durch spezielle Spulen komplett andere Kapazitäten zustande kommen - shallow oder Match Spulen zum Bleistift.
Im Endeffekt ist die Zahl nicht mehr und nicht weniger als eine Anhaltsgröße und man muss sich das Teil schon genauer anschauen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Ist Herstellersprache.

1000er Rolle sind 0, 10er Schnur x 100m.So war das in der Vergangenheit angedacht.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Herstellersprache.
> 
> 1000er Rolle sind 0, 10er Schnur x 100m.So war das in der Vergangenheit angedacht.



So kenne ich das auch aus der Vergangenheit, wie aber Daci schon schrieb, ist das inzwischen so nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Herstellersprache.
> 
> 1000er Rolle sind 0, 10er Schnur x 100m.So war das in der Vergangenheit angedacht.



War noch nie so.
Die Einteilung in 1000er Schritten gibts nicht erst seit paar Jahren sondern seit über 40 Jahren.

Ne 1000er Daiwa aus den alten Zeiten hat da ne Schnurfassung von 180m 0,20.
Ne 4000er Daiwa fasst mal eben 125m 0,60.

Ist also null Vergleich zu heutigen Rollen, da sind 4000er Pipirollen zu den alten.

Und wenn ich jetzt einfach mal die kleinste Stationärrolle nehme, die mir überhaupt bekannt ist, eine Daiwa 500C, passen da 100m 0,16 drauf.
Kommt also auch nicht hin mit deiner Annahme.
Und diese kleine Rolle ist nichtmal halb so groß wie heute 1000er. |rolleyes


----------



## WK1956 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Herstellersprache.
> 
> 1000er Rolle sind 0, 10er Schnur x 100m.So war das in der Vergangenheit angedacht.


Das ist mal sowas von falsch, dass war definitiv noch nie so!


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Zumindest bei den alten Shakespeare Sigma Rollen war das so.

 Für eine 1000 Shimanki Rollen kommen mir 100 Meter 0,10 Schnur scheinen mir auch etwas wenig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Das Shimano Größensystem (was sich auch bei Ryobi et R./SproArc wiederfindet) gibt letztlich die rechnerisch ermittelbaren Kubikmillimeter des Spulenschnurvolumes recht gut wieder! :m

Zumindest solange sie sich selber dran halten.
Damit ist es das physikalisch äquivalenteste der Zifferngrößensysteme. :g

irgendwo in den Tiefen des Forum gen 2005 zu finden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> So kenne ich das auch aus der Vergangenheit, wie aber Daci schon schrieb, ist das inzwischen so nicht mehr gültig.



Hi, so hatte ich das von Herstellern auch mal so gelesen. Ich glaube Matze Koch hatte dazu auch mal recherchiert und das so aufgeschlüsselt.  Macht als Anhaltspunkt ja auch so Sinn. Das es in anderen Breitenkreisen und Märkten anders dargestellt wird, halte ich für nicht abwegig.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Ich habe mal gelernt, das diese Angabe so in etwa das Schnurfassungvermögen der Rolle in hundert meter des aufgedruckten Kalibers angibt. Bei einer 30er/300er/3000er, also 100 Meter 30er Schnur. Mono versteht sich.


----------



## WK1956 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hi, so hatte ich das von Herstellern auch mal so gelesen. Ich glaube Matze Koch hatte dazu auch mal recherchiert und das so aufgeschlüsselt.  Macht als Anhaltspunkt ja auch so Sinn. Das es in anderen Breitenkreisen und Märkten anders dargestellt wird, halte ich für nicht abwegig.



Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, oder glaubst du ernsthaft, das vor 40 - 50 Jahren jemand auf die Idee gekommen wäre mit 100 m 0,10er monofiler ! Schnur zu fischen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Shimano Größensystem (was sich auch bei Ryobi et R./SproArc wiederfindet) gibt letztlich die rechnerisch ermittelbaren Kubikmillimeter des Spulenschnurvolumes recht gut wieder! :m
> 
> Zumindest solange sie sich selber dran halten.
> Damit ist es das physikalisch äquivalenteste der Zifferngrößensysteme. :g
> ...



Problem dabei..jeder Hersteller hat sein eigenes Größensystem. |rolleyes
Was Shimano deklariert, trifft weder für Daiwa noch für Ryobi oder Okuma zu...letztere sind eh keine Hersteller mehr, weder Ryobi noch Okuma.
Haibo baut für die Welt in China, Banax in Korea.
Sind beides globalplayer im OEM-Bau von Rollen, zimmern zb beide die komplette pure fishing Brigade zusammen.

Daiwa/Shimano lassen in Vietnam, China, Taiwan und Malaysia produzieren, nur die Topmodelle werden in Japan zusammengelötet.
Mittlerweile versucht zumindest Daiwa bei den neuen LT-Modellen wieder etwas für "Gleichheit" zu sorgen.
Dafür verschlimmbessern sie die eigenen Modelle im Mutterland. JDM ist schon lange nicht mehr das wofür viele es noch halten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Das macht doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, oder glaubst du ernsthaft, das vor 40 - 50 Jahren jemand auf die Idee gekommen wäre mit 100 m 0,10er monofiler ! Schnur zu fischen?



Der Hersteller hat die Zahlen einfach umgelegt und für den Verkauf so verpackt, das es sich besser verkaufen lässt. Die Recheneinheit als Ursprung war 100x 20mm gleicht einem Spulkopf der Einheit 2000. Das steht in diesem Sinne auch auf den Rollen drauf.

Lediglich Daiwa fällt aus dem Muster. Ich kann dir das auch nicht aufbröseln, weil ich diese Begründung nur gelesen hatte, aber ob sie denn auch so gültig ist, ist eine andere Frage.

Allerdings kennen wir diese Spielchen doch. Es heisst ja auch nicht Paniermehlcopramelassehanfmix sondern Superb Roach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Hersteller hat die Zahlen einfach umgelegt und für den Verkauf so verpackt, das es sich besser verkaufen lässt. Die Recheneinheit als Ursprung war 100x 20mm gleicht einem Spulkopf der Einheit 2000. Das steht in diesem Sinne auch auf den Rollen drauf.



Ist eher hörensagen wie reality.
Vielmehr sind die Nummern durch Modellreihen entstanden (egal welchem Hersteller).
Später...viel viel später (Anfang bis Mitte 80er) fingen Hersteller wie Shimano und Daiwa dann an, in ihren Modellreihen Standardisierungen einzuführen, indem man nur noch glatte 1000er Zahlen als Modellnummer hernahm.
Damit konnte die Kundschaft innerhalb eines Herstellers einfach erkennen, das eine 2000er Billig-Shimano die gleiche Schnurkapazität hat wie ein 2000er Luxusmodell.
Ausgenommen waren dabei Matchspulen, die sogenannten Shallow-Spools kamen erst viel später (gibt es noch keine 15 Jahre).

Zwischen den verschiedenen Hersteller konnte man aber nie direkt diese Größenskalierungen miteinander vergleichen, war schon immer so. Jeder Hersteller hat seine eigene Rezeptur.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist eher hörensagen wie reality.
> Vielmehr sind die Nummern durch Modellreihen entstanden (egal welchem Hersteller).
> Später...viel viel später (Anfang bis Mitte 80er) fingen Hersteller wie Shimano und Daiwa dann an, in ihren Modellreihen Standardisierungen einzuführen, indem man nur noch glatte 1000er Zahlen als Modellnummer hernahm.
> Damit konnte die Kundschaft innerhalb eines Herstellers einfach erkennen, das eine 2000er Billig-Shimano die gleiche Schnurkapazität hat wie ein 2000er Luxusmodell.
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung, ich bemühe mich mal die Tage die Quelle zu finden.


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

:q  erstaunlich über was für Pillepalle man sich ne Rübe machen kann  #d
 vor gut 25 Jahren konnte ich mich noch darauf verlassen ,daß 
 wenn auf einer DAM -rolle 30 drauf stand sie exakt 100 m
 30er Mono gefasst hat .#6
 Hat bei einigen anderen auch so gestimmt - vorausgesetzt sie 
 waren für den deutschen bzw . den " metrischen" Markt vorgesehen .
 Bei meinen Daiwarollen aus dieser Zeit trifft es bei keiner zu die sind alle 
 auf lb /yds genormt.
 Seit man großkotzig mit den 1000 ern rumprotzt stimmt
 eh nix mehr weder im metrischen noch Yard Bereich sind volle Fassungsvermögen angegeben (vielleicht was asiatisches ) ;+;+


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



thanatos schrieb:


> [...]
> Seit man großkotzig mit den 1000 ern rumprotzt stimmt
> eh nix mehr weder im metrischen noch Yard Bereich sind volle Fassungsvermögen angegeben (vielleicht was asiatisches ) ;+;+



1000er = 100 japanische Ellen einer 10 Kugelfische tragenden Reisnudel?


----------



## thanatos (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



daci7 schrieb:


> 1000er = 100 japanische Ellen einer 10 Kugelfische tragenden Reisnudel?



danke - man wird alt wie ne Sau und lernt immer noch dazau
 #c oder so ähnlich |kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...einer 10 Kugelfische tragenden Reisnudel?



War die Nudel roh oder gegart? |kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> War die Nudel roh oder gegart? |kopfkrat



aldente #c


----------



## Christopher.S (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Was bedeutet 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 bei einer Rolle?*

Ich hab auf meine 2500S sahara übrigens genau 150m 0.18er mono bekommen.

-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------

